# Tyriks's Warp Hunters



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

EDIT: They are no longer named Iron Crusaders, since that is evidently taken. Now, they are the Warp Hunters, who blame psykers for everything wrong in the galaxy and are trying to kill as many of them as possible as a means of fighting Chaos.

Ok, so I've been into 40k as a hobby for a little over a month or so now, and I think I'm making decent progress. I want to post a log here mostly for my own sake, but I'd appreciate feedback if you have suggestions! I am nowhere near as good as most or all of the logs I've seen on here, so I feel a little silly, but I think I'm off to a decent start. 

The chapter is custom (obviously), still up in the air between Black Templars and Iron Hands successor. I'll probably go back and forth for some time while I play more and learn what works for me. I'm going to print up some home made decals to put on them later.

These are of my dreadnought, originally a furioso but which I will treat as a regular one. It needs work, obviously, but not sure if I want to remove the blood drops or not. Also, once I name it I'll decorate the ribbons. I also think it needs a heavier wash, as the one on it dried up it became hard to tell it even had one.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Here are my assault terminators when I painted them the first time. I didn't like the way it looked, though, so I redid them with lightning claws. You can sort of see the crux terminatus in some of the pics, which I really didn't like and was part of the reason I redid them all.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

These are the redone assault terminators - in my opinion, much better than before. This also shows the idea I had to denote vets and sergeants. Vets have one "unpainted" iron shoulder (maybe both for my sternguard, I haven't decided yet. But the crux terminatus looked better on black, I think). Sergeants get the "unpainted" iron helmet. Only the crux shoulders have been washed so far and I think even they need a little more.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh, also, regarding my color scheme - I just got married in June and my wife found my old models and encouraged me to get involved again. These were our wedding colors, so we had a lot of purple spray paint left over, so I decided to put it to use. For my regular troops, vehicles, probably fast attack, purple will be the dominant color with gray and iron and a little bit of black. Heavier stuff (terminators, veterans) will be primarily gray with a lot of purple and iron. My HQs will probably end up being mostly black with purple and iron highlights. I'll decide that when I paint one, I guess. 

So, not only are these colors my wife and I are fond of, but I think they show hierarchy well and just plain look good as uniforms. I'll post more pics as I take them, and again, feedback/tips/whatnot are appreciated!

EDIT: Also, as you can see, I haven't done anything with the bases. I have 0 experience with doing any good basing and so have put it off for the moment. I'll probably give it a shot once I have enough finished units to actually field an army.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Almost forgot my land raider and rhino! So, neither is done, obviously, but both are just missing little details. The land raider will be a redeemer, the flamestorms are built and mounted but not painted yet and I can't decide what adornments to put on either. I'll figure that out later. 

Actually, as I look at these pictures, I see the land raider needs more work I had forgotten about. Whoops. Also, the rhino is in better state than it was when I took this pic, which is also not a very good pic. I'll try to fix that soon.

EDIT: also, the rhino shows why using clamps on SM tanks is a good idea! Mine is a little deformed from being badly stored for 6ish years, not sure if I can fix it much. Oh well, though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good so far :good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking great so far, I'd agree with you about using a heavier wash, a nuln oil over the grey and maybe Druchi violet on the purple (when I was painting emperors children earlier this year I used army painter alien purple as a base, gave them a dry brush of lucias lilac then hit them with some Druchi to really make them pop). It's hard to tell how much wash to apply because the lighting in the pictures is a little off.

I feel I should point out to you that the Iron Crusaders is an already existing, albeit lesser known, space marine chapter. 
They look like this.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Aw, crap, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Is there any way to change a thread title? I would like to reflect the name change but can't see a way to do that, not sure if I'm just overlooking it.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You just dubble-tap beside the title of the thread and type a new one.  @Tyriks


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Moriouce said:


> You just dubble-tap beside the title of the thread and type a new one.  @Tyriks


Found it, thanks!


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice coulor scheme you've got going here @Tyriks

Looking forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

@Gorthol - thanks! 

I picked up a Stormtalon Friday, and it has been a lot of fun to work on. It still needs some work (the pilot was a pain so I tore him out and I'll put him back after he's painted). I bought some nuln oil and it has been way easier to work with than a homemade wash. I'm going to be using a lot of it. I also tried leaving more wash behind when I touch it up to give it that grimy look all Imperial stuff has. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, though I might try to do a little more with that. Once I touch up the guns up front and finish everything I might do that. I definitely think the engines need more grime, though. I haven't assembled the base yet because I want to try giving it a good-looking base (without buying more material if possible) and haven't thought of anything to do with it yet. Maybe I'll scour more basing threads later for ideas.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nice @Tyriks and I completely agree with your idea to grime it up a bit.

Keep us updated buddy!


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe something to try @Tyriks 

I was reading somewhere online yesterday (sorry I forget the site) with a guy that had painted purple marines and had used Carroburg crimson for a wash over the purple base before highlighting, had a really nice finish, loads of depth and didn't look 'reddy' at all but made the purple really clean and lingered in the recesses to make it all pop 

Just thought I'd share that in case you wanted another opinion my man!

Keep up the good work and keep us updated!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been trying a lot of new techniques, some of which haven't paid off, haha. I've been trying mostly stuff from the WHTV advent calendar videos, so I haven't tried your red wash idea (I will once I get a bit better at making washes; I can't seem to get the consistency right yet). 

First off, we have the Land Raider, now looking pretty filthy. It either doesn't show in these pics or I've added more since. Probably both. I'm pretty happy with it now, though I need to do something about that porthole (for some reason the hatches I have won't fit in it, not sure if I put one in the wrong place somewhere or something). I've also added decals and adornments to it since I took these. Just need to paint the weapons and touch some things up, I think!


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

This is where I've tried some new stuff. I tried the battle damage they had a WHTV tutorial for (which looks decent there, I want to add more but I think I'll overdo it. I had some "bullet holes" in various places, but the technique looks no good for them so I painted over them). I also tried more variation with wash thickness that I think doesn't show at all. I tried their magma terrain tutorial for the base which is still drying but looks like it didn't work out. I mixed clear crackle paint with black but it isn't really looking cracked. I might have mixed them badly or put too much on, since the video just says to put a lot on I put a LOT on. Might be stripping it off in a couple days. We'll see, I guess. 

It needs some detail work, but other than that just needs a base and the canopy attached. The stupid pilot was a pain in the ass to build (they want you to assemble him inside the cockpit, but I can't get my giant fucking ogre fingers in there, so I built him outside of the cockpit and now he doesn't quite sit right), and he's pushing the canopy just enough that it doesn't want to sit flat. Working on a solution for that.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

And, finally, I rewashed the terminators. After touching up his scroll, I took a whack at painting the sergeant's name on it. It didn't work out. His name is Hadrian Kolluth, but my smallest brush is too thick to paint that small enough, so I decided his nickname is "Hades," hence the ribbon. Seems like a good nickname for a guy that rushes into gunfights with knives strapped to his hands. 

Their armor needs touched up from the wash, which is why it's just Hades here in the pic. You can see some spots pretty clearly in there.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Looking good @Tyriks

Not meaning to sound condescending but your painting is looking to improve with every pic you upload!

Keep up the good work, have a +rep buddy


----------

